# Well just picked up Mechanicum plus some more stuff...



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep I rushed to GW today to get Mechanicum in the fear they'd run out, wilst I was in the beloved centre of Stoke (hiss boo) I checked my bank account and discovered work had paid more holiday pay than I was owed (to the sum of £130 extra), a spending spree me thinks was in order. :biggrin:

Picked up Mechanicum, as well as Dark Disciple and the Imperial Guard omnibus that had both come out today, then on a impulse I picked up the Collected Visions beautiful hardback.

Suffice to say I've only read the first 60 or so pages of Mechanicum but the prologue set before the Great Crusade where the Emperor descends to Mars is a thing of wonder...

I suggest you flock to buy this now if you've been reading the HH series.


----------



## p0b0y (Sep 18, 2008)

its not out in the us 
11/28 i think?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like a real good one. I still need to pick up Battle for the Abyss heh heh heh. Though, from what I've heard it was rather lack-luster in the character department. Oh well, I'll still be getting it anyways. If anything, I'm a packrat who enjoys collections LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i am soooo behind in the heresy series. i barely finished flight of the eisenstein and don't have any money to buy the rest of the series. Mechanicum doesn't quite interest me, however. It looks to me more of just an "I, Robot" 40k version.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

mechanicum comes out on thanksgiving day in the US. yeah, im wakin up at the butt crack of dawn to go get that book. i love the HH series. lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

DEAR MOTHER OF GOD!

Alongside Legion, Mechanicum reveals the most twists and surprises.

*SPOILER
*Lets just a certain C'tan Dragon is involved as well as the fact the Emperor is pretty much St.George (yes, the Dragon George 'kills' is the Void Dragon).
The Emperor as been manipulating events to coincide with his arrival on Mars just before the Great Crusade since the 11th century AD


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok. That's one badass revelation.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

BFTA was bleh. I mean come on, a handful of Loyalists vs a whole Chapter of Word Bearers.. and the loyalists pull through and well.. not gonna spoil it unless youve already read it ^_^

Legion was pretty baller (damn good) :biggrin:


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

oh cnt wait to read mechaninum


----------

